# OpenAFS strange results

## fireboy1919

I just recompiled AFS for the third time to see if it could be just the code (after unmerging first twice).  I've been following the AFS-Howto, and when I get to code listing 23, I get this:

```

> /usr/afs/bin/fs setacl /afs system:anyuser rl

fs:'/afs': Function not implemented

```

Looking at the server shows everything seems up to snuff:

```

Instance kaserver, (type is simple) currently running normally.

    Process last started at Sat Jul 13 18:35:28 2002 (1 proc starts)

    Command 1 is '/usr/afs/bin/kaserver'

Instance buserver, (type is simple) currently running normally.

    Process last started at Sat Jul 13 18:35:28 2002 (1 proc starts)

    Command 1 is '/usr/afs/bin/buserver'

Instance ptserver, (type is simple) currently running normally.

    Process last started at Sat Jul 13 18:35:28 2002 (1 proc starts)

    Command 1 is '/usr/afs/bin/ptserver'

Instance vlserver, (type is simple) currently running normally.

    Process last started at Sat Jul 13 18:35:28 2002 (1 proc starts)

    Command 1 is '/usr/afs/bin/vlserver'

Instance fs, (type is fs) currently running normally.

    Auxiliary status is: file server running.

    Process last started at Sat Jul 13 18:35:28 2002 (2 proc starts)

    Command 1 is '/usr/afs/bin/fileserver'

    Command 2 is '/usr/afs/bin/volserver'

    Command 3 is '/usr/afs/bin/salvager'

Instance upserver, (type is simple) currently running normally.

    Process last started at Sat Jul 13 18:35:28 2002 (1 proc starts)

    Command 1 is '/usr/afs/bin/upserver -crypt /usr/afs/etc -clear /usr/afs/bin'

```

And the volume was created:

```

Total number of volumes on server rustyp.hn.org partition /vicepa: 1 

root.afs                          536870936 RW          2 K On-line

Total volumes onLine 1 ; Total volumes offLine 0 ; Total busy 0  

```

Anyone have any clue what could be causing the problem?  I suspect a bug, but I thought I'd check here before I reported one.

----------

## csnyder

I've been having the same problem.  I tried twice.  Let me know if you figure it out.

----------

## ikshaar

Same problem here ...

... after two days looking for a way to make AFS works, still block by that problem. And it failed to mount the cell after that, so I apparently cannot skip that part.

Thanks to the first who post a solution...

----------

## csnyder

I think I've figured it out.  First, get the latest ebuild (as of the time that i'm writing this, OpenAFS is up to 1.2.5, and Gentoo only includes 1.2.2) - the ebuild is in Bugzilla - search for afs.  This is not related to this individual problems, but it did cause problems for me later, and running the latest stable version is generally considered a good idea.

It seems that the Gentoo guide to installing OpenAFS is messed up.  I didn't have any problems when using the official AFS quick start guide.  The main difference that I can see is that the official guide tells you to run the afs init script (/etc/init.d/afs start) before beginning.  This loads the AFS kernel module, which is needed later on.  It does give a lot of error messages, but the kernel module is installed properly.

----------

## drakkan

I have the same problem with openafs-1.2.10-r1 on vanilla-sources-2.4.28

```

afs1 root # /etc/init.d/afs start

>>> PLEASE CREATE A EXT2 (no reiserfs) PARTITION (of aprox. 200M)

>>> AND MOUNT IT TO /USR/VICE/CACHE !!!

 * Error: No ext2 partition for afs cache                                       [ !! ]

 * Starting AFS services...

Failed to load AFS client, not starting AFS services.

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 238: [: Error Starting AFS client: integer expression expected                                                                               [ !! ]

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 264: return: Error: numeric argument required

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 238: [: Error starting AFS: integer expression expect  [ !! ]

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 264: return: Error: numeric argument required

```

the start script try to start afs client but I have configured only the server in /etc/afs/afs.conf:

AFS_CLIENT=OFF

```

afs1 root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: PF

libafs-2.4.28         428568   0  (unused)

```

but still not working

```

afs1 root # /usr/afs/bin/fs setacl /afs system:anyuser rl

fs: Invalid argument; it is possible that /afs is not in AFS.

```

any help would be appreciated

thanks

----------

## stefaan

drakkan, may i recommend you try out one of the newer openafs-ebuilds?

openafs-1.4.0-rc3 is out, but you may use openafs-1.2.13-r1 if you prefer that one

the init-script errors should have been eliminated.  there are no more AFS_CLIENT=on variables to enable/disable client startup, because there are seperate init-scripts to choose what you start.  

and err... /afs will never be in AFS if you don't start the client.

be careful while migrating, everything should go smoothly, but it's still testing!!  if you have any other questions, just shoot.

stefaan

----------

## drakkan

 *stefaan wrote:*   

> drakkan, may i recommend you try out one of the newer openafs-ebuilds?
> 
> openafs-1.4.0-rc3 is out, but you may use openafs-1.2.13-r1 if you prefer that one
> 
> the init-script errors should have been eliminated.  there are no more AFS_CLIENT=on variables to enable/disable client startup, because there are seperate init-scripts to choose what you start.  
> ...

 

thanks,

now I'm playing with gfs is very simple to setup, 

I configured openafs some months ago following this howto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-331633-highlight-openafs+cluster.html

however is difficult to learn how to configure and manage backup and clustering and seems slower than gfs, however I haven't done much tests

maybe in future I'll retry openafs,

thanks for your answer and for your work on gentoo ebuild,

drakkan

----------

